# Hello



## KayMoore (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi guys/gals!

I have joined in the hopes of getting some fancy mice to keep at our animal care college in Leicester!

These will help educate our students on the care and handling of mice. 

Kind Regards

Kirstie


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi...

There are a few of us around Leicester area, including myself. Which college is it? What are you looking for specifically? We can help you


----------



## KayMoore (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you for your response.

It is for Brooksby Melton College. We currently have no mice at all and are looking to get (hopefully) around 40, although I know that's rather a lot so any amount at the moment will do just so we have mice available to our students.

I don't mind which breeds we have (a variation would be nice but it's not a must). If you could help, that'd be great. I'll need to know how much they'll cost so I can let my colleague know.

Thank you in advance

Kirst.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Ha, I work with adults with learning disabilities and many of them go to you and do animal the courses! They probably know you!
Yeah, sure we will sort you out. Might take a little time to arrange but you're in the right place


----------



## KayMoore (Jul 7, 2016)

Aw, bless 

I studied here myself but I only started working here on Monday. If any start in September I'll be sure to meet them, though!
I've been around quite a few pet shops in Leicester looking for mice but I can't find any so this was my last resort.

Let me know when any mice are available and I'll check this forum as much as I can. (I'm still trying to get used to using it)
Thank you again for your help.

Kirst


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah, just give us all a little while o sort out putting some aside for you, most of us already have uses for surplus mice, but if we know we can put some aside. Shall contact you asap. Where's best for collection? Leicester? No one will be interested in over charging you


----------



## KayMoore (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you, that's great. 
Yeah, it'll be Leicester. We'll probably collect them if it's not too far away but I'll speak with my colleague on Monday and then I'll know more about how we'll go about it.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I can probably help out to.Are you sure you want 40 :?:in view of how quickly they breed.


----------



## KayMoore (Jul 7, 2016)

Hiya!

We'll separate the males from the females so there should be no babies.  We're hoping to have groups, so around 4 mice per cage. I understand male mice can be a little tricky but we have housed them together successfully before and we have spare cages if we need them.

We have multiple rodent rooms at Brooksby so 40 should be enough to have multiple handling groups going on at the same time.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

oh,I see.I assumed you would want to breed.No problem there then and yes some strains of mice have males that don't fight although they are often the lines that are lackluster breeders.


----------



## KayMoore (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi guys/gals!

Is there any news/updates on the mice at all?

Much appreciated,

Kirstie


----------

